# Vic to tassie - anyone here done it?



## Guest (Oct 3, 2006)

I've long held fantasies about paddling/peddling from Wilsons Prom to Tasmania. Now that I've spent a bit of time with the Hobie Sport and seen what I'm capable of doing in it (done 2 x 30+km days in a row a couple of times with relative ease), I'm giving serious thought to making a Hobie Adventure my next yak and actually doing it. I've plotted a basic course using google earth and it doesn't appear to be as difficult as I originally thought it might be.

Now I know google earth isn't giving me the real picture, but I also know people have paddled it before. So if it can be paddled, I'm certain it can be peddled/paddled with greater ease. So I'm wondering if anyone here has done it before, and if so, what advice would you have for me?


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Mate, if you decide to do it, let me know as it is something I have also wanted to do. Mind you I would want to paddle it not peddle it personally. The logistics would be a nightmare to organise I think. I would think you would want a reasonable size stink boat to shadow you the whole way so you could travel light. One of my dreams is to firstly circumnavigate Bruny Island (aprox the size of Singapore) then move on to the Melbourne to Devonport challenge and if I succeed that then circumnavigate Tassie.

Unfortunately what makes it hard to do Bruny un-assisted is around a 50km stretch of huge sea cliffs which the Southern Ocean pound against. There is nowhere to pull ashore for the night so it is the same problem of requiring a stinkboat to shadow you carrying supplies ect.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

She'd be a cracking adventure. I'm with Scott though 5th, I reckon you'd need a stinkboat alongside. Not sure how the sea kayakers organise it. Good thread


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Heya 5th!!!!

I'm in!!!   

I bought my mermaid with exactly that purpose in mind a couple of years ago. It is very do-able and has been done before in sea kayaks. here is a link to the story.
http://www.natureline.com.au/bass_strait.htm

I would count on allowing a fortnight for the trip and I believe with several yaks travelling together, logistics should not be such a big problem and would alleviate the need for a back up boat.

just let me know, (with a bit of notice) and I will be certinly up for this one.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2006)

No advice here for you mate.

Although you would want to be sure it was very very well planned, with a large and very seaworthy support boat.

The southern ocean can be a fearsome beast.
If the weather turned on you, you could find yourself in a bit of trouble.

The quote from the link Hairy posted says it all really


> You could never ever say that you conquered Bass Strait, you would more correctly say that conditions were such that you got through


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

A friend of my family actually rowed a scull from Melbourne to Tassie solo without any form of assistance back in the sixties when he was 19. It took him a couple of weeks from memory, and he actually got taken offcourse towards the end of the journey due to some unforseen weather and current changes. When I spoke with him about it, he mentioned that it is actually a relatively easy crossing at certain times of the year if you go with the prevailing winds and current.

My dream ever since I started out with my Scupper, is to make my own strip-built seakayak, and do the Murray Marathon over the Xmas/New year period. I have bought the plans and am hoping to begin construction before the year is out and compete in the 2007/08 marathon.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2006)

Shoey,

Interesting claim....even so, even if it has been done before, I dont think its a good idea to attempt something like that.....

Heres an extract from a paddling website which talk about people attempting these kinds of things without proper planning and support.



> Another incident was an attempt to row across Bass Strait. This person had the romantic idea of rowing round the world, and spreading the word of peace. He could not afford to get a proper boat built like the ones they row across the Atlantic - so got a half sized one (8Ã¢â‚¬â„¢ long) built, and was going to do a row across Bass Strait to get publicity and hopefully sponsorship for a full size boat. Unfortunately the waves in Bass Strait donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t get half sized. The Maatsuyker Canoe Club were doing a trip in Bass Strait that same day, and were gathered together listening to the weather forecast early Saturday morning. We got that, and then heard on the news that this adventurer had set off on his row across Bass Strait. We looked at each other in amazement - the weather was totally unsuitable for the route he had to travel. 24 hours later he was still less than 10 km offshore, and radioed for help as he was in serious trouble. There was not a gale blowing, it was just normal windy Bass Strait weather as far as we were concerned. Two commercial fishing boats went out to his aid. The adventurer was already dead by the time they arrived in his area, and while manoeuvring to pick up the body and boat, one of the fishing boats capsized on a big wave, and the skipper went down with the boat. This was a tragic loss of life of the young skipper, and devastated the fishing community he came from - all because of a seriously under-prepared adventure.


I'm not saying people shouldnt try these things.......

But I do think people who attempt these things need to take a responsible approach to doing so.....

Bass Straight is one of the roughest sea's in the world and an attempt to cross in a paddlecraft isnt something to be taken lightly

Even the pro's fail when luck is not on their side.
http://www.painswessex.com.au/News_media/Sometimes_it_just_doesnt_happen.htm


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm really pleased to see some interest from people interested in taking part - it's not something I'd want to do alone, for sure. I'd love for anyone who's really committed to the idea taking part. That said, I also agree with the general sentiment that it's something that would have to be done with upmost caution. I'm a big believer in the SAS saying, '7 Ps'. Proper planning and preparation prevents piss-poor performance. Prepare for the worst, and the best will always happen.

So, number one issue is timing. I'm hearing that bass straight is more forgiving at certain times of the year, so thats something that needs research.

I imagine that another is that of course. There's a number of islands along the way, but sure, a good deal of them could be difficult if not impossible to land on. So that needs research as well.

Obviously, another is that of fitness. I'm pretty fit, but still think I'd want to give myself 12 months of training time.

Having a larger sea worthy vessel in tow is something I keep hearing as advice. I'm pretty sure I could arrange this, as I'm fortunate enough to know a few sailors who, with enough pre-warning, would likely make the trip with the posse. My brother in law is an experienced sailor and we do have access to a yacht that could handle bass straight.

One thing I'm not so worried about is that of supplies. I've been hiking for years and worked in outdoor rec stores for about 10 years in my youth, which I used to stock up on all manner of very high-end lightweight gear. I've already experimented fitting 10 days worth of supplies into the tiny little Sport and managed to get it all in there. I'm sure the Adventure would lend itself to the task nicely.

No doubt there's plenty more to consider and I'm willing to be patient enough to make sure no stones are left unturned. But I'm pretty serious about this, so anyone else here who is equally committed is welcome to join in the planning process with me. So Hairy Mick and Scott, it sounds like you guys mean business as well, so lets talk about it more.

Scott, I can understand why you'd want to do it with a paddle alone, but I'm a huge fan of the ability to peddle as well, so I'd be doing both. I reckon I'd probably even fit a sail to the yak as well. But this is something I have to experiment with between now and the gatepost.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

As much as I'd like to do it my skinny little arms I don't think would make it  I often think of how much fun it would in a yak amongst a huge swell having done some ocean sailing in the past. But something tells me it would be too much fun in a yak in a 20 - 30 foot swell in bass strait or maybe it would providing it wasn't a breaking swell???

I think if i were a young and not married I'd love to attempt it with adequate support of course.

Milt,


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Heya Dallas,

Good points mate, but there is a world of difference betwen a group of experienced sea kayakers properly prepared, in well fitted out and expedition capable kayaks and a young adventurer in a 8 foot row boat. or even some young bloke in a rowing scull. Such an attempt in these two latter boats is nothing short of insanity IMHO.

If the crossing was not difficult to do, there would be no achievement in it.

I'm still up for it 5th,  Actually, I am as keen as hell to have a crack at this. My boat is ready, 12months training, I'm pretty paddle fit now but no longer a young athlete. (pretty confident I can hold my own though) will start this week. 

Committment, I am definately in if you will have me.


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Dallas, this crossing has actually been done many times before. The man I spoke of had a few years sailing experience (through the private school sector) and planned it for a long time. Its been about 12 years since I spoke to him about his trip but I still think he had rocks for brains! Im with you , Bass Straight is a mean stretch of water and anyone who wants to paddle it is either very brave or very stupid.

Good luck gents if you decide to undertake this trip, your gonads are bigger than mine :wink: .


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Sorry guys but I ran this one by Mrs Hoit and she said dont be daft...

Good Luck.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Although not bass Strait 5th, the exploits of this paddler on a recent trip will no doubt be of interest in your planning, and the daily log is worth the read an amazing aussie adventure

http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1551


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2006)

Hairy Mick, you sound commited enough to me, so you're welcome to come along as far as Im concerned. As soon as I know more about the best time of year to attempt it, planning will begin in earnest. I'll let you know as soon as I've made some progress in this department.

Planned properly and done with the right equipment and a support craft in tow, I really don't see it as being as death defying as it sounds. Thats not to say I'm taking it lightly, but knowing its been done before tells me it can be done again. Obviously, I'll be going out of my way to learn what went right for those who succeeded and what went wrong for those who didn't.

I will admit, however, my confidence wouldn't be so great if I was relying on paddling alone. This has nothing to do with a lack of confidence than it can be done, only in my own ability to do it. I'm a young bloke (34) but I did screw up my shoulder in a paddling trip a couple of years ago and it's still not 100%. I do still paddle, but that's why I use a Hobie now. Having said that, I would probably consider taking a spare mirage drive unit with me just in case. Fortunately, I'm pretty sure I could fit a spare aboard an adventure - even with 2 weeks worth of supplies. If I can carry 2 weeks supplies on my back, I can certainly fit it into a yak.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Sounds like a great adventure, I was thinking Like just from Brisbane to Moreton Island (not losing sight of destination). What would put me off the Victoria/Tasmania leg, is the thought of being in the "paddle you bastard" position, for days on end, and the question of going to the potty! I have spent 7 hours in the saddle, and found that it was not as much fun as it felt at the two hour mark. I think I did actually doze off, on my kayak one nice morning for a few minutes, I hate to think how far I would drift towards Antarctica if I dozed off for 8 hours, and I dont think my anchor rope will be long enough to hold most of the way. After a couple of weeks on ration packs, I think I would be dreaming of a Mrs Miggins Meat Pie. At least Navigation should not be so scary now that we have GPS, I remember I bought a book one time to learn how to navigate using a sextant and all that stuff. The author assured the reader, that his ten year old could do the maths. I ran out of fingers for the calculations by page 2, fell asleep wondering why they couldn't get some sattelites together and.......zzzzz.zzzzz.

Cheers all Andybear.... paddling just East of Omsk. :lol: or is that Tahiti?


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Heya 5th, Thanks mate.

My Mermaid has storage for in excess of 100KG of gear and properly loaded, is more seaworthy with all that gear than empty. They are designed and built with this type of expedition in mind.

Probably not as quick or as nimble as a Mirage 580 or a Pitarak or a Hobie Adventure for that matter but very rough water capable. A spare Mirage drive is a very good idea as well as spare paddles.

I am determined to do this thing and when the appropriate time and logistic arrangements are sorted, will book leave well in avance. I would be looking at a 5 or a 6 week window to allow for travel, weather and sea variations and possible island layups during bad weather.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2006)

haha Occy - the support boat probably will need a couple of deck hands and yep, we'll probably need a little strong encouraging at times. 

Hairy Mick, right now I'm thinking Feb/March of 2008. That allows for plenty of planning, prep and fitness training, and I'd really like to spend a few months of around the same time in 2007 making a log of weather patterns across Bass Strait.

It also will allow for enough time for my baby boy to grow up enough to be baby-sat by his grand parents, because I've just been informed by the missus that she's determined to come as well. She's easily fit enough to do it (could run a marathon if she wanted), but in my mind that reinforces a need for a support boat. Fortunately, I'm fairly confident I can wrangle that. I know I've got a willing skipper and all going well (providing the owner doesn't sell it in the meantime), also a boat for him to use.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

This is starting to sound good guys. I definitely want to do it in a fishing SOT rather than a traditional sea kayak. I could use the mirage 580 that I own a half share of but for me I would want to do it in my main ride. I will likely have one of Andrew's new yaks prior to that which I would use. I think a stink boat is essential in case it hits the fan and it will let us travel with minimal weight in the yak.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2006)

I think that it would be an absolute adventure!! Without a stink boat though I am not sure if any of the current craft that we use on this site would be suitable for an un supported trek like this. Things that would need to be considered are for one- how do you sleep at night?? I am interseted in doing a trip like this, but I think we would need to find a suitable craft to do it unsupported, and also I think something like this would definately require 1 to 2 years of planning and preperation before setting off. You could even do it as a charity event and get sponsers if you wanted to. The only problem I would have with it would be.........................would I be too buggered to go yak fishing for Trout in Tassies great lakes once I got there?? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2006)

Going from both google earth, some reading on other people's efforts and knowing what my own little Hobie Sport is capable of, with the longer sea-kayak version (Adventure) the sleeping at night bit would be done by camping on islands - with or without support boat. Weather permitting, I have no doubt such a boat could make any one of the legs without having to stop midway for rest. Fortunately for me, I've got all the right (high quality) lightweight camping gear.

Install google earth and you'll be able to plot a course with relative ease and you might be surprised to know that it looks easier than you might otherwise imagine. Again, it call comes down to weather. That is always going to be the biggest factor.


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Yeh Scott, I reckon I will get one of Andrews kayaks too. Fishbrain


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Fishbrain, they certainly look the part don't they. Are you hooking up with him when the prototype arrives. I hope to but work obligations may prevent it.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

G'day 5th, I like the idea but I don't have an appropriate boat or skills. Maybe one day. The only info that I can offer is from talking to a member ofthe NSW sea kayaking club who has a number of mates who have done the crossing.

Basically he said that they were very careful with the weather & some had waited up to 2 weeks on small islands for the weather to clear. The other thing he said that did was to island hop as much as possible. Is that what you are planning to do?

He intimated that the guys who were a bit gun-ho were the ones that tended to die, one nationality in particular which I won't for fear of upsetting... :wink:

People in full-sized yachts get into trouble in Bass Strait, so please be careful guys & most of all, good luck!


----------



## gheppsie (Sep 16, 2005)

A couple of mates of mine from melblourne did this in their yaks a few years ago, they did it by island hoping. At one stage one the yaks started to take on water and they got one of thier mates to do an airial dump of some repair gear close to one of the islands - they had him lined up for such an occasion is case(it helps to know people). These boys were very well equiped navigationaly and otherwise and they had no problems other than the above.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

I thought this looks a bit interesting. I dont visualize myself doing this trip, though I wont rule it out entirely.http://www.nswseakayaker.asn.a ... strait.htm

Cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------

